# Where are all the Mark 3s?



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Five days in the UK and not a Mark 3 in sight! Had a great time driving around the south and south-west of the UK, mainly on A-roads, and finally found out what it is like to experience rapid acceleration through the gears (rather than just from first into second) 

Spent time in Poole, Dartmouth, Trowbridge and Portsmouth but hardly a TT of any description in sight, let-a-lone a Mark 3! Added about 400 miles to the clock and had fun using the sat-nav. :wink:


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

Perhaps we need a 'spotted' thread, saw a white Mk3 TTS on 20" rims in Verwood (Dorset) today. First TTS I've seen since getting mine 4 weeks ago.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Five days in the UK and not a Mark 3 in sight!


That's because they're all sitting in the showrooms unsold :lol:


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I've seen a couple of S Lines but quite like the exclusivity......for the moment!

My last car was an E350 cab, about as exclusive as a focus round here.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got to say I've only seen 4 around me in Manchester.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I saw 4-5 on the road so far... + 1 I see everyday at work on the car park (not mine).


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

leopard said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Five days in the UK and not a Mark 3 in sight!
> ...


    
the local dealer was amazed when i said all the new mk3's look the same as each other - when you bring out one that 'looks' different - Ill consider it


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I've seen a few on the road, do look great when you see one


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Ive seen 2. Never seen a TTS in the wild, so looking forward to getting my hands on mine.
I guess thats why many reviews say its a bit of a head-turner, what with no-one ever seeing one before. I know from having a Porsche before, it caused no head turns at all (not that Im looking for any).

I blame the marketing. When I thought about changing, I went to the usual websites - merc/bmw/porsche/audi/etc. I noticed this newer TT (dare I say a more menacing looking thing), and went to check it out, was never a fan previous & didn't know there was a new version.
Only afterwards did I check out some vids & saw the TT television advert. I remember seeing it on the TV loads of times, but never realised it was for this new model & only put the 2 together afterwards. ( 



 ) At least half the commercial, you would be hard pressed to tell the difference between the car shown and the previous model. It doesn't even show the interior which people are raving about- theres a small glimpse of the new LCD screen, but its got some stupid island graphic super imposed on it, so I didn't even think it was a real thing.

I bet that when friends/family see mine, it'll be the first time they are aware of a mk3 TT even existing (unless you are a subscriber to some car magazine & read them from start to finish).


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

Mk3 TTs certainly seem to be thin on the ground. Drove from home in Scotland through Europe recently and only saw 2, both in Germany. 1 of the TTs was behind our own Mk3 on the autobahn for a while until it turned off and it did look good. Not that many TTs in general now I think about it.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Behind me


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> but hardly a TT of any description in sight, let-a-lone a Mark 3! Added about 400 miles to the clock and had fun using the sat-nav. :wink:


Get up to S London / Surrey, not seen a mk3 on the road yet, but mk2 & mk1 are common round here. Pass about 6 or 7 in three roads near me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sales numbers are up on previous model :roll: 
Im sure Audi are ecstatic about the numbers.

January-----0654---0772---0795---1427
February---0641---0433---0604---0835
March-------2101---1792---2575---2988
April--------1415---1207---1514---1990
May---------1608---1423---0804---2055


----------



## mogbat (Jul 14, 2015)

I've got to be honest I like the exclusivity at the moment. I've only seen one other in white. They are a real head turner as well. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Only ever seen 2 S Lines in the wild. No TTS's other than mine. I'm not complaining really as it seems to be going down well and people approach to ask about the car etc. Currently on holiday in Ireland and haven't seen any here. Reactions go from completely uninterested to being sly about looking, flat out gawking and pointing as well as picture taking. Right up to stopping me in traffic to talk about it. So I'm kinda liking the exclusivity at the mo


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Reactions go from completely uninterested to being sly about looking, flat out gawking and pointing as well as picture taking. Right up to stopping me in traffic to talk about it. So I'm kinda liking the exclusivity at the mo


No one's stopped me......Appart from the tw*t who hit my door... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Sales numbers are up on previous model :roll:
> Im sure Audi are ecstatic about the numbers.
> 
> January-----0654---0772---0795---1427
> ...


Those numbers look more like credit card numbers!  What do they actually mean?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Sales numbers are up on previous model :roll:
> ...


Nah way off,its a Bletchley Park job for this lot


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The forum doesn't support spacing so i have to put in padders.

Its the number of registered sales (not production numbers) by month on the downward scale and years (MY12 -15) across the top. So the MK3 for every month has outsold the MK2.

here's a screen print of the table.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nearly 10,000 in five months,are you sure ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

100%


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Not that surprising as the Mk2 was nearing the end of production. Intersting though that they still sold two and half thousand in March 14, not that long before orders for the Mk3.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Well there you go,back to the title of where are they all then with those sales figures.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

StevesTTS said:


> Not that surprising as the Mk2 was nearing the end of production. Intersting though that they still sold two and half thousand in March 14, not that long before orders for the Mk3.


Looking at the data, that's normal, you get a wave in March and Sept as people wait for the new number..
Given the discount and extras on the Mk2 at that time I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting numbers, thanks Tosh... are dealers being _encouraged_ to pre-register to help shift sales along? The approved used website shows 200+ available!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i believe it's per qtr, so I'm sure that happens - but you are only prolonging your pain. Also my understanding is the dealer doesn't pay for the car until sold, so pre-register would come at a cost.

I'm guessing the one dealer who's doing the contribution thing is selling cheap looking for sales bonuses on units shipped..


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's an interesting one... car below was a launch model I think. Spec is a bit odd.. it has the electronic climate control but no B&O (some launch models were like that I understand). I saw it in the showroom in December 2014. They put it out as a demonstrator which I had a go in back in April when I purchased mine... and here it is... still for sale!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MK2 launch models were the same, they didn't match the UK specs. (remember the model specs are define by AUK, not the factory). You find maybe 2 or 3 different specs used by Audi for this. Normally heavy on spec and were not spec'd by AUK/dealers.


----------



## Nikster88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Having just sold my second TT, I am considering buying what looks like a "launch spec" TT from Glasgow Audi. They mentioned it was a demonstrator. Seems to have quite a lot of extras, just wondered what the pro's / con's of this launch spec are or if there is anything I should know about that they aren't telling me?! Thanks, Nikki


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hi Nikki,

You could try this thread for starters: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1047209

Amongst the bickering I think the general consensus would be to buy new,but your money and so forth.......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Two schools of thought, the issue for me at least with demo cars is they get abused. 
Ragged from cold and generally driven hard. The plus side is they are still under warranty.

However for not a lot more, you could get a new one....
So, all depends on your mindset.


----------



## Nikster88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah totally know what you mean. Not keen on the fact it would have been ragged from cold etc! This is the one I was looking at. What sort of discount should you expect for cash price (no trade in / finance) and also for the fact its a demonstrator?! http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... &logcode=p


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you like it aim for ~£25K, it has a trade in value of ~£22K going by reg No.

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_ce_re_


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I would always lean towards an unregistered/stock car over a demonstrator, but only if the spec was what I was after.

It's probably the way the sales people treat them that you need to worry about. The demonstrator I went out in didn't have a single drop of windscreen washer fluid!  The sales guy blamed it on the sales lady that was using it at the time! :lol:

As Leopard says, if you can beat them down on price and you like it... go for it.

Do they not have anything in the showroom/in stock/on order that you like?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It wont have a 'trade in value' as such to the dealer, it has only wrote down value which is what they deprecate it down each month on their books. Generally the savings are over the vat level.

Looking at that car it "cost" in the region 33k new, I think you'd be more likely to get it in the region of 27k.
But who knows... the rule of thumb is there is 10% in a car, but that depends if its reasonably priced to start with..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I think you'd be more likely to get it in the region of 27k.


That's what they're asking for it in the first place 

25K is a realistic target to aim for.....no discussion.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You mean 28... :wink:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yeah,but it sounds better when you say 27 and I'm sure 800 quid could be lost :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds better at 15....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Sounds better at 15....


15 it is then !
advice to Nickster88 beat them down to 15K and don't come back until you have.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> The forum doesn't support spacing so i have to put in padders.
> 
> Its the number of registered sales (not production numbers) by month on the downward scale and years (MY12 -15) across the top. So the MK3 for every month has outsold the MK2.
> 
> here's a screen print of the table.


When I said before that I had only seen 4 in the Manc area I meant 4 on the road. I have also seen 10 in just one dealers showroom, some new, some pre-reg and some second hand.
So sales may be buoyant but it seems its chiefly the dealers who are buying them.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not even many mark 3's here in West Hampstead - normally a TT catwalk of a place. There is however a beautiful TTS in tango red that I've seen a few times. Found out is one of the ones i filmed. It was bought by a boy who apparently "just had to have it" and who got some sort or mega insurance deal of some sort. Like you do. It is regularly parked next to a very nice white lambo and looks great, actually. There is also a Nano hanging around which I nearly crashed into. There will soon be a third..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> There is also a Nano hanging around which I nearly crashed into. There will soon be a third..


 

Would a visit to https://www.specsavers.co.uk be appropriate before you take delivery Sherry?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> When I said before that I had only seen 4 in the Manc area I meant 4 on the road. I have also seen 10 in just one dealers showroom, some new, some pre-reg and some second hand.
> So sales may be buoyant but it seems its chiefly the dealers who are buying them.


But thats no different to any previous model or other model in the Audi range.
The MK2 never hit the real highs of the MK1, even though for the first year it did peak higher.

I don't know the answer to the question/riddle - 300 dealers, 10k cars, 35 "registered" car each.... but with 35million cars on the UK roads i'd guess it would be easy to miss a few k. Ive seen maybe 20 in total on the road, but i don't really use mind - <500miles in 2months.


----------



## Nikster88 (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha thanks for the advice guys, £15k it is!! Will have a think about it and let you know what I decide!


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

just washed mine and now its in the garage.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

just washed mine, now its in garage.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

You wait ages to see a MK3 & then 2 come along...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Saw some celebrities in them today at a very random Watford "VIP" day;






























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Watford are cheapskates


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

& all so one dimensional..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Spent time in Poole, Dartmouth, Trowbridge and Portsmouth but hardly a TT of any description in sight, let-a-lone a Mark 3! Added about 400 miles to the clock and had fun using the sat-nav. :wink:


You were close, but just missed. Trowbridge doesn't seem to like TTs full-stop, but there are several Mk3's around Bath and surrounding villages.


----------



## cgt2 (Oct 17, 2009)

New one looks stunning! Are there any decent deals to be had on them yet or is it too early? I was looking for a gen 2 but may be able to stretch the budget!


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

There's loads in the compound at work! Some with no roof too


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A grey one going over the Pennines today


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Beautiful white coupe travelling at "a good pace" down the M1 into London this evening. Flashy indicators and everything. Looked right posh.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Scuba blue one this morning as i was heading to the airport.
Seeing them pretty regular now, but certainly not in big numbers.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't see many in the West Mids and have yet to see a TTS outside of a showroom.

I guess they're not easy to spot looking so similar to the mk2, it's usually the flashy indicator lights that get your attention.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Saw a nice white TTS roadster parked up near me today. Got private plate on and replaces a mk2 TTS that's normally parked there. Anyone on here?

Mrs was with me and couldn't tell the difference from the rear, she thought the side skirts looked weird and didn't like the grill.

Looked okay to me but not different enough from previous model to most people to stand out.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I was up and personal to 3 today(in a showroom  )but I prefer the rear half to the front.

Has a whiff of mk1 about it,also don't like the brown interior anymore either.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Seen a couple around Surrey.
There will be another one in November ;-) when mine arrives
On order: TTS Nano Grey, Express Red leather, Comfort, Tech, Matrix, Cruise, Hill Hold, Traffic Recognition, Park Assist


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I was put off by the brown interior by the word "brown". How did it look in the flesh?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> I was put off by the brown interior by the word "brown". How did it look in the flesh?


I thought I had finalised on white with brown interior,but after seeing the brown in a nano grey S-line has made me think twice........unless this wasn't Murillo but some other type of brown.

This was more like a caramac verging on the beige,however the one in the online brochure shows it more like a rich chestnut.There was somebody from the States that has posted a query about this very thing and now I know why.

I think I will give it a rest for a while and focus a pair of fresh eyes on the idea in a few weeks time,plenty of time until next year anyhow.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think that's a good idea - I did the same thing but still went for your favourite combo 

I thought it would be a chestnut brown as well as the brochures looked quite nice and at least it's not black with black and a bit of black. A shame that it's not that nice, but thank goodness you saw it before ordering. I had to do the same for mine, even I had to see it to believe in it! Have you seen the roadster special colour (blue) on your travels?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

No I haven't seen the blue,could be interesting and the more I was looking the more these colours started to meld hence the wait.....I think I may have sorted the brown situation and I will post on that thread...Thanks 8)


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I saw fabulous looking car coming towards me. Wait a moment ...another TTS, Glacier White complete with 'ridiculous' 20" rims. Lurvley.

We slowed, doffed our caps in mutual respect and then gave dynamic mode a good working out 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As soon as i saw the 20s id either ignore him, give him the rods or slap him to his sensors... :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The bird and a slap for a heinous crime like this.

Is that it :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not feeling well today, and with the prospect of two transatlantic trips next week and then 3 cities in South Africa the week after it's a get off easy day... [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TT-Thomas (Jul 12, 2015)

Saw one today Daytona grey. On the back of a pick up truck. Impound maybe?!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Broken down,the sign of things to come,it's in the post for the TT...


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not feeling well today, and with the prospect of two transatlantic trips next week and then 3 cities in South Africa the week after it's a get off easy day... [smiley=sick2.gif]


You're clearly not short of a few quid and lead something of a globetrotting lifestyle.
Care to share with us what you do for a living?


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

I've seen just 2 in Canterbury, both driven by blondes: a black coupe driven by a woman 8) and a white roadster with the hood down driven by a bloke :mrgreen: . The latter really showed off how low the seats are compared to the top of the doors as all I could see was his head! Either that or he was really short


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep, 
A short arsed hairdresser,probably Italian :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Afghan - the french police are steeling TTs in calais as getting them to cross to england..

OK - i "might" have made that up.


----------

